# Reliure's 1st K!



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oyez, oyez !
Reliure la p'tite souris a grignoté déjà plus d'un millier de posts !
J'espère que tu trottineras encore longtemps parmi nous, et sans déraper, hein ! 

Tiens, pour toi Noël est en avance. Enjoy! 
(immature ? tsk... tsk...)

Big Bisettes.


----------



## swift

Ah mais ! Il faut arroser ça ! 

Joyeux postiversaire, Reliure ! You're the bomb !

Au plaisir de te lire,


swift


----------



## Nanon

Voici un gâteau de postiversaire auquel il manque la bougie...
J'ai hâte de continuer à dévorer la suite !


----------



## Reliure

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Oyez, oyez !
> Reliure la p'tite souris a grignoté déjà plus d'un millier de posts !
> J'espère que tu trottineras encore longtemps parmi nous, et sans déraper, hein !


Oh ! C'est mimi tout plein, ça,* Copine, MERCI* !
(immature ? tsk... tsk...) Hihihi, t'as raison, j'devrais positiver (_arght, l'horrible mot !)_ et me réjouir que l'interrogation soit induite par un jeunot !  


> Tiens, pour toi Noël est en avance. Enjoy!


 Hop, à mes crayons de couleurs et j'aurai un book d'enfer pour Noël ! 
Youpi, tu m'as mis toute la panoplie, dis!


----------



## Reliure

swift said:


> Ah mais ! Il faut arroser ça !


 Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !
 _Merci, _swift, _pour ce rafraîchissement, heu, raffraîchissant ! _

_No soy segura de que es la adecuada temporada para disfrutar de ese tipo de regalo, por lo menos : bajo esa latitud... _

_Pero no me sorprende mucho de parte de un gato ! _



> Joyeux postiversaire, Reliure ! You're the bomb !


Am I ? 
Bueno, lo sé muy bien pero tu guapísimo ojo de esmeralda no bastara a engañarme !

*Muchìsimas gracias*


----------



## Reliure

Nanon said:


> Voici un gâteau de postiversaire auquel il manque la bougie...
> J'ai hâte de continuer à dévorer la suite !


 Hummm, et moi donc ! Ça semble avoir autrement meilleur goût que l'encre et le papier...
On fait la course des quenottes ? 
*Merci Nanon*


----------



## Reliure

Ah, ah ! What's that ? A memory test ? 

Not easy to answer to such an ephemeral message... Thanks anyway , *Gambling Camel*, I found it very so sweat. 
This kind of pitch you were making with my thread will remain mysterious...

Maybe I 'll read you on the forum one day...


----------



## Punky Zoé

_Elle grignote, elle grignote notre souris de bibliothèque ..._

_Mais plus elle grignote plus elle nous donne à lire !_

_ scruntch ...Félicitations... scruntch 
_
​


----------



## Reliure

*Merci Punky Zoé!* 
Ces félicitations sont décidément _trognonnes_! 

Je grignoterais bien un jour les pieds de Gaston histoire de voir si ça lui ôte son air placide, et surtout si ça lui fait une belle coupe punk ...

En tout cas j'y pense chaque fois que je le vois, hihi!
Mais qu'il se rassure j'ai de quoi grignoter avant de rattraper le moindre orteil !


----------

